# In Progress: Sleeping Under a Bridge in Tokyo



## Adking29 (Sep 3, 2019)

<The following is a story I've been working on for a few months. It is far from done but I'm at a point where I need to hear reactions and criticisms. I hope you enjoy!!>

The bad things in life. The things we don’t want to experience are labeled “bad” because of our perspective, behavior, and lack of hindsight. A bad event is the worst nightmare for one person and an opportunity to grow for another person. Homelessness, for example, is what happens when people hit rock bottom. It is seemingly a bad place to be. But for me homelessness was just a prudent thing to do. It substantiated my fortitude, reminded me to be grateful, and grounded me in humility.

For about 550 days I gave up my home for a spot under a Tokyo bridge. This is my story.

Before I slept under a bridge, I was one of about 15 cash-strapped roommates in a sharehouse. I was without a job and had little spending money. My money went to modest purchases of things like, cereal, rice, and eggs. The inconvenience of not having enough money was real. But unlike the other guys, I was privileged because my dad covered my phone bill, tuition, and rent. I also had several thousand dollars in the stock market. Yes, indeed, I was living like a cash-strapped student even though I am a privilege **** with investments. Yet my money problems, as I saw them, motivated me.

I tend to look at my situation in the most beneficial way. From an outsider’s prescriptive they’d probably think I didn’t have money problems. But by labeling myself broke it motivated me to do better. I reframed my situation in a way that maximized long-term benefit. So, since I had money problems, I put I higher value on each dollar and couldn’t afford comfort goods.  

I remember my dad sending me money and biking to the landlord’s office to pay in cash. On the way, I’d think about the better things I could buy with the money. I could definitely buy a proper bodybuilding meal, gym membership, and new bike. I’d think this money had so much value yet was going towards something, I perceived, to have a fraction of the value. When I gave the cash, I felt the phycological pain as if it were my money. It hurt. Here I was, living with money problems yet handed over enough money that could solve them. And worst, I didn’t think the landlord deserved that much anyway. 

The sharehouse was always chaotic, even at night. So, I never slept well. There was constant foot traffic in and out of rooms, the sound of kitchenware clanking, and the worst of all, snoring from a Nigerian man. Along with this symphonic mess put-on by my 15 roommates, I slept on a cheap futon and had a pillow that was flatter than my adolescent chest. I felt like my living condition couldn’t get worse, yet my dad was paying a crazy amount for me to live here. 

I remember reading in a textbook that consumers vote with dollars. That the buyer’s beliefs are reflected in how their money is used. This meant that my willingness to spend a crazy amount of money for bad living conditions reflected my values. It meant that I knew I was being taken advantage of, but I just accepted it. I felt trapped in my situation. But Adam W. K. is not a victim of circumstance, I’d think to myself. I had the power to do something about it. After all, I label myself a man of action and this situation called me to prove it.

My roommates couldn’t relate despite being budget-minded. I mean, I don’t think many people, if any, would feel taken advantage of if they lived where I did. Maybe they were right. I was, after all, living in one of the most expensive cities in the world and I chose to come here in the first place. Of course, it’s pointless to complain about this, right? Just accept it like everyone else, I’d think to myself. Why am I even questioning the system. 

A few months past and I finally was employed as a lifeguard at the finest family club in Tokyo. I worked 28 hours week’s while I earned 17-21 credits a semester. So, my time was largely consumed either in school or work and the only time I used my home was basically for a place to eat and sleep. Since I was spending less time at my home, I valued it even less. And from my perspective, the rent increased from $15 per a day to $15 per 12 hours. 

In some ways my circumstance changed with a job, in other ways it didn’t. I finally had money so now I could buy a proper bodybuilding meal, gym membership, and new bike. But I was still being sodomized by my landlord and I am still a man of action. I couldn’t take the cognitive dissonance. So, I started living without a home. It was a thing I joked about for some time because “homeless men slept better at night than me.” 

A month turned into two and so on I went. 

In the beginning, I largely didn’t sleep at night. Rather I tried to sleep whenever I could during the day and studied throughout the night. When it rained, I spent the first half of my night at a Starbucks and then in the stalls of public restrooms until my university opened at 6:30. On clear nights, I’d go to various parks around the school or sometimes just sit on campus for Wifi. But a few months in, I started sleeping during class and at night I’d sleep with my head in my lap. Functionally, I started to breakdown. I was tired. This clearly wasn’t a long-term strategy, but I wasn’t thinking I would be homeless for much longer anyway. 

At this time, I still refused to fully commit to the homelessness experience, I never laid down fully extended to sleep nor did I want my nights at parks to involve sleep at all. I had too much pride to really commit to this lifestyle. What would others think if they found out? They’d gossip for sure. They’d judge. Maybe they’d think I was a freeloader. Maybe I’d get deported. But regardless, I knew for sure I’d feel embarrassed if my anyone did find out. 

I also knew I sure-as-hell enjoyed the rent money pilling up in my IRA. I was hooked. For once in my life, I felt like I really had money. But it was more than that, a net income of $1,500 gave me freedom. Having money meant I was no longer bounded by money. I just had to swallow my pride and commit my nights to sleep like a normal homeless person. I could do this; it would be worth it.

Earlier, I found a spot under a bridge that was secluded from the rest of the busy city and was within a 5min biking time of school and work. I started sleeping there on a few plastic bags and with my backpack as a pillow. I slept better those night, with white noise produced by the thousands of cars passing overhead, than any night in the symphonic mess. After a while, a fellow homeless man at the same park gave me a futon and guarded my bedding during the day. This spot was where I slept for 16 months.  

I can say, after 18 months of being homeless I’m so glad I did it. It was honestly such a simple thing to do and I gave up very little to earn so much. I saved thousands of dollars and earned the priceless virtues of prudence, gratitude, fortitude, and humility. This experience gave me a priceless perspective of what it’s like to be at “rock bottom” all the while being god damn happy. I found the good in the seemingly bad. I’m proud to say I wasn’t a victim of circumstance, rather I was a man of action. I’m also proud to prove that happiness can be detached from circumstances, life events, and material possessions.  

Homelessness was one of the greatest experiences of my life because it woke me to the mindless participation of consumerism people are often caught in. And the mindless following of moment-to-moment behaviorisms and actions, customs and beliefs that contribute to personal and societal demise.  

Regardless of my initial motivations to sleep under a bridge, one thing is for certain, I reaped far more than I imagined. 






Good reads:


Parable of the Taoist Farmer
_There is a Taoist story of an old farmer who had worked his crops for many years. One day his horse ran away. Upon hearing the news, his neighbors came to visit. “Such bad luck,” they said sympathetically._
_“Maybe,” the farmer replied._
_The next morning the horse returned, bringing with it three other wild horses. “How wonderful,” the neighbors exclaimed._
_“Maybe,” replied the old man._
_The following day, his son tried to ride one of the untamed horses, was thrown, and broke his leg. The neighbors again came to offer their sympathy for what they called his “misfortune.”_
_“Maybe,” answered the farmer._
_The day after, military officials came to the village to draft young men into the army. Seeing that the son's leg was broken, they passed him by. The neighbors congratulated the farmer on how well things had turned out._
_“Maybe,” said the farmer._


Victor Frankl:
“Everything can be taken from a man but one thing... to choose one’s attitude in any given set of circumstances, to choose one’s own way.”
“Between stimulus and response there is a space. In that space is our power to choose our response. In our response lies our growth and our freedom.”

 
I really appreciate you reading this and your subsequent reactions. Please let me know if you have questions or where I confused you.


----------



## Jin (Sep 3, 2019)

Nobody needs to ask why we are friends

Good writing. 

I think more details of the day to day homeless experience will help the reader internalize your philosophical conclusions. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## RISE (Sep 3, 2019)

Get into journalism, you have a real skill.


----------



## Trump (Sep 3, 2019)

I dont usually read anything on here longer than a paragraph but that had me hooked. A great read


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 3, 2019)

Great writing & a great perspective. Ye have skill. Keep at it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2019)

Interesting read for sure. I will, however, argue that you would never truly know what that "rock bottom" felt like until you were forced into that homelessness, without an IRA, money coming in from dad, the ability to walk into any store/restaraunt and pull out your wallet to pay for whatever you like, etc.
what's your current situation?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 3, 2019)

I have to ask, is this a true story?  Or just something you wrote?


----------



## Jin (Sep 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I have to ask, is this a true story?  Or just something you wrote?



He defintely was in college. In Tokyo. Sleeping under a ****ing bridge.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> He defintely was in college. In Tokyo. Sleeping under a ****ing bridge.


Ah, ok.  

In that case I don't care for the fact that he chose to be deceptive to and profit from his father.  I would have to assume his father knew nothing of his choice to live under a bridge while he profited from his father's ignorance of his choices.  

Writing style is not too bad, although some of your thoughts do not seem to add up.  For example, you talk about how you're driven to change your own perspective in order to better your situation financially, yet when you have some money in your hands you start thinking about bodybuilding items, which is a non-essential, it is a luxury.


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 3, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Interesting read for sure. I will, however, argue that you would never truly know what that "rock bottom" felt like until you were forced into that homelessness, without an IRA, money coming in from dad, the ability to walk into any store/restaraunt and pull out your wallet to pay for whatever you like, etc.
> what's your current situation?



Thank you for calling me out. I need reactions like yours bc you're right! I'll edit my story to make and make it more precise

I'm living with family now back in the states


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> In that case I don't care for the fact that he chose to be deceptive to and profit from his father.  I would have to assume his father knew nothing of his choice to live under a bridge while he profited from his father's ignorance of his choices.
> 
> Writing style is not too bad, although some of your thoughts do not seem to add up.  For example, you talk about how you're driven to change your own perspective in order to better your situation financially, yet when you have some money in your hands you start thinking about bodybuilding items, which is a non-essential, it is a luxury.




I really appreciate your comment. It has been well received. I'll add section's to clear it up. 

First part:
My father now knows about my experience. And maybe surprising to most people, It's easy for him to relate to what I've done. Partly because he has also slept on the streets for similar reasons. Maybe we both have problmes lol

Second part: 
You're right. bodybuilding is a luxury sport. So I best change sports if my sole purpose in life is to better myself financially. But it's not my only goal. I must balance my goals. Nonetheless, I approach buying things for bodybuilding like I do when I buy things for other purposes. I buy things if the value (the wor d in the most broadest sense) out ways the cost (the word in the most broadest sense). Value and cost have variables that include price, time, utility... 
So I don't see the contradiction

I look forward to your reply


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> Nobody needs to ask why we are friends
> 
> Good writing.
> 
> ...



You should have seen it before lol A friend told me to add more about the day to day experience and this is the result. So, I'll yet add more 

Thanks Jin


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 3, 2019)

edit: off topic


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 3, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> I really appreciate your comment. It has been well received. I'll add section's to clear it up.
> 
> First part:
> My father now knows about my experience. And maybe surprising to most people, It's easy for him to relate to what I've done. Partly because he has also slept on the streets for similar reasons. Maybe we both have problmes lol
> ...


I think it's good that you came clean with him on what you did or how you lived, but choosing to be homeless and sponsored by a parent isn't something I can really get behind.  What homeless person puts money they receive into an IRA?  One that knows they are supported.  I'm not saying you're a bad guy, just don't agree with your choices in this space.

My comments around your idea to buy bodybuilding items etc. when you did have money in hand that was for another purpose conflicts with your stated goal and mindset.  I understand trying to buy at what you would consider to be a value, most of us have to do that.  My point is that you took on a bit of forced perspective that some would consider extreme (lying to yourself, by your own admission) in order to drive towards your stated goal.  With that mindset it is a conflicting argument to take money that technically doesn't belong to you to purchase items that are not essential.  

Regardless, welcome to the Underground.


----------



## CJ (Sep 3, 2019)

It's YOUR story, so I have no opinions on what you did/didn't do. However, I very much enjoyed reading it, and I'll echo other's statements that you indeed have a gift for the art of writing.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 3, 2019)

I cant believe this Forum has become a bookclub


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I think it's good that you came clean with him on what you did or how you lived, but choosing to be homeless and sponsored by a parent isn't something I can really get behind.  What homeless person puts money they receive into an IRA?  One that knows they are supported.  I'm not saying you're a bad guy, just don't agree with your choices in this space.
> 
> My comments around your idea to buy bodybuilding items etc. when you did have money in hand that was for another purpose conflicts with your stated goal and mindset.  I understand trying to buy at what you would consider to be a value, most of us have to do that.  My point is that you took on a bit of forced perspective that some would consider extreme (lying to yourself, by your own admission) in order to drive towards your stated goal.  With that mindset it is a conflicting argument to take money that technically doesn't belong to you to purchase items that are not essential.
> 
> Regardless, welcome to the Underground.



I appreciate your reply. I'll give it honest thought


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 3, 2019)

Adking29 said:


> I appreciate your reply. I'll give it honest thought


Fair enough.  

I wrote for a paper for some time, if you ever want to discuss writing styles, hit me up.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I think it's good that you came clean with him on what you did or how you lived, but choosing to be homeless and sponsored by a parent isn't something I can really get behind.  What homeless person puts money they receive into an IRA?  One that knows they are supported.  I'm not saying you're a bad guy, just don't agree with your choices in this space.
> 
> My comments around your idea to buy bodybuilding items etc. when you did have money in hand that was for another purpose conflicts with your stated goal and mindset.  I understand trying to buy at what you would consider to be a value, most of us have to do that.  My point is that you took on a bit of forced perspective that some would consider extreme (lying to yourself, by your own admission) in order to drive towards your stated goal.  With that mindset it is a conflicting argument to take money that technically doesn't belong to you to purchase items that are not essential.
> 
> Regardless, welcome to the Underground.



I believe OP put the majority of the money he saved into his IRA.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 4, 2019)

Playgirl was a magazine not a newspaper....




HollyWoodCole said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I wrote for a paper for some time, if you ever want to discuss writing styles, hit me up.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice story, well written.  Still better then prison.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> I believe OP put the majority of the money he saved into his IRA.


Ok.

And?

10char


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 4, 2019)

I was homeless for close to a year. Self imposed, I worked and had money and shit, but I had just recently ended a long term relationship and was like **** it. 

Best time of of my life, hands down. Pretty much stress free, more pussy than I’d ever need (turns out chicks want to take care of you, in more ways than one), and just had a shit ton of fun. 

If I wasn’t a parent I’d easily do it again.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Ok.
> 
> And?
> 
> 10char



Must have misread your meaning in the earlier post.


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 5, 2019)

Jin said:


> I believe OP put the majority of the money he saved into his IRA.




Yeah, 100% of the rent money went into the stock market. The money I didn't use for daily expenses and investments I mostly put towards travel, a girlfriend, and self-given rewards

Within the 2 year period, I only had an anytime fitness gym membership for 6 weeks because I predominately just used resistance bands. I'd sometimes get a day pass to the gym once a week.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 5, 2019)

Ive been at "rock bottom" before. Learned alot about myself. 3 years ago i was sleeping anywhere on tje beaches of Florida, to the streets of Nashville. Hitch hiking cross country with the ol lady. How she put up with it amazes me. 

P.s. meth was a heluva drug


----------



## Adking29 (Sep 5, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Ive been at "rock bottom" before. Learned alot about myself. 3 years ago i was sleeping anywhere on tje beaches of Florida, to the streets of Nashville. Hitch hiking cross country with the ol lady. How she put up with it amazes me.
> 
> P.s. meth was a heluva drug




Yeah, Rock bottom doesnt really describe my situation very well. By saying I've been there it dose injustice to the people, maybe like you, who've actually been there

Hitchhiking with a old lady sounds like quite an experience


----------

